# AfterLife Inc. - D&D meets Altered Carbon



## calypso15 (Nov 26, 2019)

AfterLife Inc. - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild

I just published my first content on DMs Guild, and I'm trying to get the word out. It is supplementary rules for running transhuman sci-fi in a fantasy world (hence the D&D meets Altered Carbon). There are rules for reforming in new bodies, gaining dissonance, and suffering from mental breaks. And there are suggestions for incorporating the shadowy "AfterLife Incorporated" organization into your world.

I'm also offering a free copy to the first 5 people that PM me their email address (which I need to send a complimentary copy through DMs Guild), in exchange for an honest review on the DMs Guild website.

Happy Gaming!


----------



## calypso15 (Dec 2, 2019)

I still have a couple of freebies left and am looking for reviews on DMs Guild, hit me up if you're interested in a free copy in exchange for leaving a review. Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2019)

Out of curiosity, how does it compare to Carbon 2185?


----------



## calypso15 (Dec 2, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Out of curiosity, how does it compare to Carbon 2185?




Interesting, I hadn't heard of that, so I can't say. If I had to guess, that is going to be a much more extensive treatment of the cyberpunk genre using the OGL 5E rules, whereas what I have done here is to provide a much more streamlined set of supplemental rules to bring in some of the key elements of transhumanism (and cyberpunk to a lesser extent) to a traditional fantasy D&D 5E game.


----------



## calypso15 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm making this title Pay What You Want for a limited time, in the hopes that more people will check this out and maybe get some use from it.


----------

